# Text und Icons auf gleiche Höhe bringen



## JavaUncle (11. November 2008)

Jedes mal, wenn man in einem Text in IMG-Tag für ein Icon platziert, hängt das Icon fast am unteren Teil des Textes, und der Text verrutscht leicht nach oben. Das sieht *ziemlich* uncool aus.

Wie kann ich die Incons und den Text so positionieren, das die Icons auf Höhe der Textzeile stehen und nicht halb darunter? Kann ja nicht jedes mal mit position:relative und top:-4px; herum frickeln...oder muss ich das?


----------



## BigR16 (11. November 2008)

ich würde es so machen:

```
<div id="1">
   <div id="2"><img></div>
   <div id="3">Text</div>
</div>
```
und die Div's könntest du dann ausrichten. Falls dass in eine Schleife geschrieben wird dann würde ich id austauschen gegen class.


----------



## JavaUncle (11. November 2008)

Das funktioniert aber nicht bei Fließtext, in dem Icons auftauchen sollen!

Ich erinnere mich ganz dunkel daran, das es eine CSS-Eigenschaft gab, die die Positionierung relativ zur Textzeile angibt. So etwas in der Art. Da war mal was.


----------



## BigR16 (11. November 2008)

Wie soll es denn aussehen? Hast du mal ne Skizze oder sowas?

Ich glaub es würde auch funktionieren wenn du jedem <img> ein class gibst und dann per CSS denn Abstand nach oben einstellst. Bin aber nicht sicher , musst du halt ausprobieren


----------



## JavaUncle (11. November 2008)

nein, das funktioniert nicht richtig. zerreisst den textfluss komplett. der Zeilenabstand des Textes ist riesig, weil das Bild so hinunter ragt. das icon ist so hoch wie der Text, und soll einfach mit dem Text auf gleicher Höhe sein.


----------



## BigR16 (11. November 2008)

Kannste mal ein Stück Quellcode posten?


----------



## mstup (11. November 2008)

Versuche einmal die Schriftgröße und die Höhe der Icons auf 1em zu stellen.


----------



## Maik (11. November 2008)

Hi,

die beiden Kapitel Grafik zum umgebenden Text ausrichten und Grafiken ausrichten mit CSS dürften dir bedeutend besser weiterhelfen, weil effektiver, wie alles andere, was ich hier zuvor an vermeintlichen Lösungsvorschlägen lesen mußte :suspekt:

mfg Maik


----------



## mstar (12. November 2008)

In der CSS das img auf text-bottom setzen!


----------



## Maik (12. November 2008)

mstar hat gesagt.:


> In der CSS das img auf text-bottom setzen!


Welcher Wert für die von mir gestern empfohlene vertical-align-Eigenschaft hier nun der Passende ist, lässt sich für uns  Außenstehende wohl kaum mit Sicherheit abschätzen, da wir die Grafik- und Schriftgröße überhaupt nicht kennen.

Denkbar wäre hier nämlich genauso vertical-align:middle.

mfg Maik


----------



## mstar (14. November 2008)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Welcher Wert für die von mir gestern empfohlene vertical-align-Eigenschaft hier nun der Passende ist, lässt sich für uns  Außenstehende wohl kaum mit Sicherheit abschätzen, da wir die Grafik- und Schriftgröße überhaupt nicht kennen.
> 
> Denkbar wäre hier nämlich genauso vertical-align:middle.
> 
> mfg Maik



Ja genau das meinte ich. Ich setze immer wenn ich Pics habe das vertical-align.
Gruß


----------

